
Why Is It Still Okay to Make Fun of Asians? - fezz
https://newrepublic.com/article/131631/still-okay-make-fun-asians
======
sheraz
It's ok to make fun of everybody. That is comedy. That is life.

Stereotypes are funny, but there is an unclear line where it goes from funny
to offensive. Kind of like with obscene language or imagery.

Thing of it is -- is that line is different for everyone. but it will be a
cold day in hell before I let you draw that line for me.

